

Thank You for Buying “Call of Duty” and Helping to Fight Cancer - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/thank-you-for-buying-call-of-duty--helping-to-fight-cancer

======
joshuapants
This is one example showing how consumer products have started to drive
progress in other fields. In the past it was military or other federal
spending, but it seems to have evolved into a more democratic (maybe that's
not the best word) process.

~~~
jonathanpeterwu
definitely a positive juxtaposition of the rise in gaming driving improved GPU
performance that has an affect on processing speed for determining cancer cell
radiation doses. etc

